# Zvexx is now live !



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

i finally managed to get some decent pictures done of my bike, so i published them on my new web page here:
zvexx.com

and on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Zvexx-1155518497838723/

Please like my page and share on Facebook !


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks killer but....
How much horsepower has it got and whats the diameter of the front tbelt pulley ?


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

26 tooth on motor side and 176 on wheel for 7.04:1

Bike was designed for strong acceleration from the start, not necessarily high top speed, let's be honest, you don't want to carve canyons at high speed with a 300 tire at the back.

So let's speak about torque instead of power. Motor delivers 173 N-m at zero rpm, x 7.04 that's 1218 N-m on the wheel, or 898 ft-lb.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hugues said:


> 26 tooth on motor side and 176 on wheel for 7.04:1
> Bike was designed for strong acceleration from the start, not necessarily high top speed, let's be honest, you don't want to carve canyons at high speed with a 300 tire at the back.
> So let's speak about torque instead of power. Motor delivers 173 N-m at zero rpm, x 7.04 that's 1218 N-m on the wheel, or 898 ft-lb.


I calculated 25t but the diameter is important. We get broken tbelts on the Zeros if we try to put small pullies on the motor so we go to chain drive.
So how much testing riding have you done ?
The bike will be very hard to lean over during a turn because of the wide rear tire, will want to go straight ahead.
Im familiar with the area I lived in Geneva for 6 years and Verbier for 3


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

RIPPERTON said:


> I calculated 25t but the diameter is important. We get broken tbelts on the Zeros if we try to put small pullies on the motor so we go to chain drive.
> So how much testing riding have you done ?
> The bike will be very hard to lean over during a turn because of the wide rear tire, will want to go straight ahead.
> Im familiar with the area I lived in Geneva for 6 years and Verbier for 3


Sorry, misunderstood your post,

my 25t motor pulley is about 62 mm diameter. I was running with 22t for 2 summers but with the AC-20 motor, same power but less torque at low rpm, more at higher rpm. Never had issues, no sign of wear. Although on paper the 22t was too small to handle that power. Depends on the utilisation coefficient you use.

Now i moved to AC-23, same power but more torque at low rpm. I use the Gates PolyChain carbon belts, tougher than a chain of the same width. They even released a new one, ADV i think it's called, with 15% more strength. But only in 14P for now, i'm using 8p.

There are a couple of nice stretches of road along the lake for riding, and indeed, i need to push hard to lean that beast.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Got any pictures of it outside--sitting naked in the sun without any covers, so we can see what's under the skirt. The dark black-on-black stuff makes it look like a concept bike, not a real rider...


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

kennybobby said:


> Got any pictures of it outside--sitting naked in the sun without any covers, so we can see what's under the skirt. The dark black-on-black stuff makes it look like a concept bike, not a real rider...


Here's one , but with iphone, not the same.

Without cover, not really, it was not designed to be shown naked. You'd need to pass by my place for this. It's like a Ferrari without the body....


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, that's a beauty. 

Ducati USD forks?


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

kennybobby said:


> Thanks, that's a beauty.
> 
> Ducati USD forks?


Marzocchi forks, but Marzocchi stopped producing motorbikes fork now.


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry for this self promotion, but i could not resist

Zvexx P1 selected by CNN Style among the top motorcycles of 2016 
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/12/27/autos/motorcycles-2016/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Congradulations..... Well done. Looks great.


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys, long time I haven't posted anything.
Just updating my build thread with the latest look

more info here:
https://www.facebook.com/zvexx.motorbike/photos/a.1356455834411654/3241348495922369/?type=3&theater


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

That is awesome! I'm just starting to plan a build and I'd love to end up somewhere closer to the look of the Zvexx.


----------

